# Immer im Roten Bereich



## paleface (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo...
Also...seit kurzem bin ich in meiner Systemleistung irgendwie immer irgendwie im Roten Bereich...
Ich habe 785 MB DDR-RAM kann aber nicht die vollen 266 nutzen sondern nur 133
Mein realer Speicher beträgt 530
Mein gesamter Virtuelle Speicher 3.573.00
Und mein Verfügbarer Virtueller 3.057,00
Meine Auslangerungsdateien 2.787,00

Und sobald ich nur etwas wie Winamp offen habe....steigt meine Systemleistung in den Roten Bereich (siehe Bild)

Woran liegt das?
Hab ich vielleicht beim Virtuellen Speicher was Falsche eingestellt?

Wäre dankbar bei Hilfe...


----------



## Tobias K. (5. Februar 2004)

moin


Das rote zeigt die beanspruchung deines Kernels.
Zu Winamp: Da gibt es eine Kantenglättungsoption, die würde ich mal usschalten wenn sie an ist, denn die verbraucht richtig Systemleistung!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## paleface (5. Februar 2004)

Des Kernels...hmmm....und wie kann ich dafür sorgen das er net mehr Rot ist bzw. wird?
Wiso wird der überhaupt so Rot?
Ist ja nicht nur bei Winamp...aber früher konnte ich bis zu 10 Programm gleichzeitig öffnen und benutzen...


----------



## Tobias K. (5. Februar 2004)

moin


Hmm, vielleicht solltest du mal alle Programme schliessen und immer gucken ob die Belastung runter geht.

Unten ein Screensho meines Task-Managers, wie du siehst verbrauche ich noch mehr Rescourcen als du.....


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## chibisuke (5. Februar 2004)

die Rote kennlinie zeigt die Kernelzeit an. Klick auf Ansicht, und dort kannst du die anzeige der Kernelzeit abschalten.
Die ist nur deshalb rot damit man sich von der grünen gesamtauslastungs kennlinie unterscheiden kann.


----------



## paleface (5. Februar 2004)

Echt?
Super...un dich mach mir hier voll den Wolf...
Ja ich merke es jetzt auch....danke.
Hab ich schonmal eine Angstperle weniger....
Bye


----------

